# Long time away! Long update



## HallY’all (Dec 11, 2017)

I see on your website you’ll have puppies in January! Is the list full yet?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

HallY’all said:


> I see on your website you’ll have puppies in January! Is the list full yet?


Posts about available puppies are against GRF rule #4. Here's a link to the rules:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...6-grf-board-rules-registration-agreement.html


----------



## HallY’all (Dec 11, 2017)

Oops, sorry!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations, that sounds like the result of lots of hard work. Your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Kelli - I remember when you started out with Remi. 

It's just so awesome to see all of the results coming from her offspring and even her grandkids. A lot of it we all know was the smart choices you made as a breeder. 

So very happy for you!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

HallY’all said:


> Oops, sorry!


No Worries! Welcome and enjoy the forum.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Your dogs are beautiful


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Your dogs are beautiful!!!! Welcome back!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So glad to see you back! I hear Parker is going to be bred to a special girl soon. I always thought your lines and Tito's would be a great match


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

LOVE Parker! I got to meet him this past fall. SO handsome, such a nice disposition and great working ability. Very good breeding


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Megora said:


> Kelli - I remember when you started out with Remi.
> 
> It's just so awesome to see all of the results coming from her offspring and even her grandkids. A lot of it we all know was the smart choices you made as a breeder.
> 
> So very happy for you!


Thank you Kate!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> LOVE Parker! I got to meet him this past fall. SO handsome, such a nice disposition and great working ability. Very good breeding


Thank you! I am very proud of him and Donna!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> So glad to see you back! I hear Parker is going to be bred to a special girl soon. I always thought your lines and Tito's would be a great match



Have always been a HUGE Fan of Tito!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I remember you and Parker. Beautiful pup. We haven’t been steady visitors here for a few years. I try to peek in every day or so.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> LOVE Parker! I got to meet him this past fall. SO handsome, such a nice disposition and great working ability. Very good breeding


Those are going to be fabulous puppies. It's KILLIN' me!


----------

